# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Π/Γ Αγία Μαύρα - Πλωτή γέφυρα Λευκάδας  [F/B Agia Mavra]

## .voyager

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από τη διαδικασία που πρέπει να λάβει χώρα, ώστε τα ιστιοπλοϊκά, κότερα και αλιευτικά σκάφη, να διαπλεύσουν στο κανάλι μεταξύ Λευκάδας και Αιτωλοακαρνανίας, ώστε να επισκεφθούν την πόλη της Λευκάδας και τα λοιπά μέρη της "μέσα" πλευράς του νησιού και να συνεχίσουν προς Πρέβεζα-Παξούς ή Ακαρνανικές ακτές-Ιθάκη-Κεφαλονιά, ανάλογα την κατεύθυνση. 
Δεδομένης της εύκολης -καθότι οδική και μόνο- πρόσβασης στο νησί και των λιγότερων εξόδων που συνεπάγεται η μη επιβάρυνση για εισιτήρια πλοίου, είναι πολλοί αυτοί που επιλέγουν σα προορισμό το νησί (πέραν του γεγονότος ότι οι παραλίες του είναι η καθεμιά κι ένας επίγειος παράδεισος), ο συνεχώς αυξανόμενος αριθμός των τουριστών αυτών έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργείται μεγάλη ουρά αυτοκινήτων κάθε φορά που η γέφυρα "ανοίγει" για να περάσουν τα σκάφη. Η υποθαλάσσια "λύση", όπως στο ¶κτιο εκεί δίπλα, θα είναι πραγματική "ανάσα", ειδικά για το καλοκαίρι.

01.jpg
02.jpg
03.jpg
04.jpg
06.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε Χρηστο για τις φωτογραφιες!!!Δεν ειχα δει πως λειτουργει η πλωτη γεφυρα!!

----------


## marios.sp

> Ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε Χρηστο για τις φωτογραφιες!!!Δεν ειχα δει πως λειτουργει η πλωτη γεφυρα!!


Εγω ειχα την τυχη(ασχετα που περιμεναμε κανα 20λεπτο) :Razz:  :Razz:  να την δω φετος..

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Και οι γέφυρες όμως θέλουν συντήρηση. Επιφανειακά γίνεται βέβαια συχνά. Αλλά όταν θέλει συντήρηση στα ύφαλα τότε ρυμουλκό την μεταφέρει εκεί που θα γίνει η συντήρηση. Έτσι την πέτυχα στού Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα τον Μάρτιο του 2006, απ' όπου και οι φωτο. εκεί κάθησε περίπου 20 μέρες

ΠΛΩΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑΣ 01.jpg

ΠΛΩΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑΣ 04.jpg

ΠΛΩΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑΣ 10.jpg

ΠΛΩΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑΣ 12.jpg

ΠΛΩΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑΣ 16.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

και μη νομίζεται ότι 1 μήνα και κάτι που έλειπε η γέφυρα, κόπηκε η συγκοινωνία με την Λευκάδα κόπηκε. Πριν φύγει η γέφυρα, είχε κανονιστεί να πάρει την θέση της το ferry boat Σαλαμινία (τώρα Lido Di Venezia, έχει πουληθεί στην Ιταλία). Ετσι έγινε ....... γέφυρα ζωής για την Λευκάδα. Συγχαρητήρια στο πλήρωμα

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ I 12.jpg

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ I 16.jpg

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ I 19.jpg

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ I 20.jpg

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ I 24.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πιστεύω, ότι είναι καιρός να θυμηθούμε μια πορθμειακή γραμμή της Δυτικής Ελλάδος που οι περισσότεροι από εμάς, είμαι σίγουρος, είχαν ταξιδέψει κάποτε μαζί της, αλλά βρισκόταν πάντοτε στη σκιά της πιο διάσημης πορθμειακής γραμμής του Ρίου. Ο λόγος είναι για το πορθμείο Πρέβεζας - Ακτίου!

Συγκέντρωσα τα διάφορα στοιχεία που είχαν αναφέρει οι φίλοι στο φόρουμ, σε διάφορα θέματα, για τη γραμμή και αποφάσισα να τα μαζέψω, μαζί με άλλα που συγκέντρωσα στο διαδίκτυο, στο παρόν θέμα για να μπορεί να ανατρέχει κάποιος πιο εύκολα :-)

Παρεπιπτόντως, βρήκα και ορισμένα στοιχεία για το πορθμείο της Λευκάδος και θα παρακαλούσα τους ειδικούς των ιστορικών θεμάτων να ξανακάνουν το θαύμα τους, μήπως και βρουν περισσότερα!

*ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΡΕΒΕΖΑΣ - ΑΚΤΙΟΥ*

Δυστυχώς, δεν μπόρεσα να βρω το πότε άνοιξε η γραμμή ... Πάντως, σίγουρα τη δεκαετία του 60 υπήρχε ήδη!
Η γραμμή σταμάτησε το Φθινόπωρο του 2002 πιστεύω, με τα εγκαίνια της υποθαλάσσιας σήραγγας ...

Ανέκαθεν, τη γραμμή εξυπηρετούσαν 4-5 πλοία. 

Αναφέρω παρακάτω μερικά, που εξυπηρετούσαν τη γραμμή στα τελευταία της χρόνια:

1) *¶γιος Νεκτάριος Κ* του 1964 ή 1972. Νυν Τάνια, παροπλισμένο στη Θεσσαλονίκη

Το θυμάμαι τις αρχές του 90 στην Πρέβεζα. Έμεινε στην Πρέβεζα ως το τέλος του πορθμείου.

2) *¶γιος Χαράλαμπος* του 1972. Νυν RamplerII στα ΗΑΕ

Έμεινε στην Πρέβεζα ως το τέλος του πορθμείου.

3) *¶ι Νικόλας* του 1967. Νυν RioLang στην Ισημερινή Γουινέα!

Βρήκα, ότι τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 90 ταξίδευε ως Παντελής Α. Κ. στην Ερέτρια. Στην Πρέβεζα έμεινε ως το τέλος του πορθμείου, δηλαδή το 2002.

4) *Θωμάς* του 1965. Νυν Mubarak στην Τανζανία

Έμεινε στην Πρέβεζα ως το τέλος του πορθμείου.

5) *Μιχαλάκης*. Δεκαετία του 60

Ανακάλυψα, ότι αργότερα αγοράστηκε για το πορθμείο Σπέτσες - Κόστα.

6) *Νικόλαος Α*. του 1975. Νυν στο Ρίο

7) *Νικόπολις* αγνώστων λοιπων στοιχείων.

8) *Πρέβεζα* του 1990. Νυν Παντάνασσα στο Ρίο

Έμεινε στην Πρέβεζα ως το τέλος του πορθμείου.

Και μια προσωπική φωτογραφία του Θωμάς το Φθινόπωρο του 1987, εν πλω προς την Πρέβεζα :-)

Thomas_Autumn 1987.jpg

Το 1999, δραστηριοποιούνταν στη γραμμή 5 πλοία: Τα ¶γιος Νεκτάριος Κ, Θωμάς, Νικόλαος Α, Νικόπολις και Πρέβεζα.

*ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΛΕΥΚΑΔΟΣ*

Αυτή η γραμμή παρουσιάζει πολύ μεγάλο ιστορικό ενδιαφέρον. Δυστυχώς, τα στοιχεία που έχω βρει είναι μηδαμινά ... Ελπίζω οι υπόλοιποι φίλοι (π.χ. Νικόλας), να μπορέσουν να αξιοπιήσουν τις πηγές τους και να μας παρουσιάσουν πολύ περισσότερα!

Από αυτά που διάβασα, εάν κατάλαβα σωστά, προκύπτει το συμπέρασμα, ότι μέχρι τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 70 ταξιδεύανε για την πόλη της Λευκάδας δύο παντόφλες!!! Δε γνωρίζω από που, αλλά από παρατηρήσεις στο GoogleEarth, μια πιθανότητα είναι το χωριουδάκι του Αγίου Νικολάου. 

Το 1973 εγκαινιάστηκε η πρώτη πλωτή γέφυρα με το όνομα *Δελφίνι 2*. Τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 80, τις συγκοινωνίες εξυπηρετούσε η πλωτή γέφυρα *Πέραμα*. Στις μέρες μας πια, εκτελεί καθήκοντα η πλωτή γέφυρα *Αγία Μαύρα*. 
Αντικαθιστάται από αμφίπλωρα της Σαλαμίνας, όταν υπάρχει ανάγκη επισκευών και φροντίδας.

----------


## alexandros tzavaras

ΤΟ ΝΙΚΟΠΟΛΙΣ ηταν συμπλοιοκτησια ΣΟΥΛΙΟΤΙΣ ΛΑΙΝΑΣ ΡΟΥΜΠΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ. ΔΟΥΛΕΥΑ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΡΕΒΕΖΑ ΑΚΤΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΔΕΚΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΡΞΗ ΤΗΣ ΓΕΦΥΡΑΣ
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΙΜΑΜΑΙ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΟΜΩΩΣ ΑΓΙΑ ΒΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΥΑΣΘΗΚΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΣΕ ΑΜΦΙΔΡΟΜΟ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΡΙΟ ΑΝΤΙΡΡΙΟ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΩΣΤΑ

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι είναι φίλε Appia_1978 με τη γέφυρα της Λευκάδος. Για επισκευή είχε έλθει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στις 05/03/2006 και το μόνο αμφίπλωρο που είχε αντικαταστήσει την΄"Αγία Μαύρα" ήταν το Σαλαμινία τώρα Lido Di Venezia. Μερικές φωτο απο τη γέφυρα όταν είχε βγεί για επισκευή. Χαρισμένες σε Appia_1978, Νicholas Peppas, alexandros tzavaras και όλους τους φίλους :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

ΠΛΩΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑΣ 01.jpg

ΠΛΩΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑΣ 04.jpg

ΠΛΩΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑΣ 12.jpg

ΠΛΩΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑΣ 16.jpg

ΠΛΩΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑΣ 22.jpg
Θα ακολουθήσουν (όταν τις βρώ!!!) φωτο απο το Σαλαμινιά στη θέση της γέφυρας.

----------


## Appia_1978

@Αλέξανδρος
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πολύτιμες πληροφορίες σου! Σχετικά με το Χαράλαμπος, θα το ξανακοιτάξω. Κάθε περαιτέρω πληροφορία θα είναι άκρως ευπρόσδεκτη.

@Παντελής
Ευχαριστώ για τις φωτογραφίες! Θα περιμένουμε με αγωνία τις επόμενες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως υποσχέθηκα φωτο απο το Σαλαμινία όταν έκανε τη γέφυρα στη θέση της Αγίας Μαύρας. Χαρισμένες σε Appia_1978, Νicholas Peppas, alexandros tzavaras και όλους τους φίλους :Surprised:  :Razz: . 


ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ I 08.jpg

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ I 11.jpg

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ I 13.jpg

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ I 18.jpg

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ I 27.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ πρωτότυπη και ... Ελληνική ... η λύση αυτή  :Very Happy:

----------


## paragadi

χαχαχαχχα συμφωνώ μαζί σου φίλε Appia ελληνική πατέντα!!!!! 
 :Very Happy: 
Αλήθεια τι μήκος να είχε το τότε Σαλαμινία και νυν Lido Di Venezia?

----------


## pantelis2009

74 μέτρα!!!! αν δεν κάνω λάθος. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Φοβερό ! Γεια σου ρε Παντελή με τα ωραία σου... Για ακόμα μία φορά το Ελληνικό δαιμόνιο έκανε την διαφορά...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Γι' αυτό είχε και αρκετό καιρό να γίνει συντήρηση στην Αγία Μαύρα. Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν ταιριάζει το Τελαμών !!!! :Wink:  :Razz: 
Υ.Γ. Θανάση και λοιποί παντοφλάδες και αμφίπλωροι χαθήκατε :Confused:

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή εργαζόμεθα στις αγάπες μας... Όποτε μπορούμε όμως σας διαβάζουμε...  :Wink:

----------


## panagiotis78

Δύο φωτογραφίες της Αγ.Μαύρας πριν από 2 μέρες

----------


## pantelis2009

Και δύο απο μένα με τη γέφυρα ανοικτή στις 13/08/2008. Χαρισμένες σε Appia_1978, Νicholas Peppas, panagiotis78, Thanasis89, paragadi, alexandros tzavaras και όλους τους φίλους:wink::grin:. 


ΠΛΩΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑΣ 02 (ΑΓ. ΜΑΥΡΑ).jpg

ΠΛΩΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑΣ 04 (ΑΓ. ΜΑΥΡΑ).jpg

----------


## spooky

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας, στην γραμμη αυτη ποτε δεν υπηρχε πλοιο με το ονομα αγιος Χαραλαμπος.Τωρα για το Νικοπολις ηταν το πρωτο πλοιο τις γραμμης και εχει ναυπηγηθει το 1963 με μετασκευη γυρο στο 83-84 με ιδοκτητες Ρουμπου, Κολοβο και καπιους ακομα.Το πλοιο σταματησε να λειτουργει το 2000 λογο 35ετιας και εμινε γυρο στα 3 χρονια αραγμενο,
η παρακατω φωτογραφια ειναι λιγες μερες πριν φιγη προς αγνωστη κατευθηνση (καπιες πληροφοριες λενε για υδροφορα η RO/RO καπου στν Αιγινα.) με το ονομα ΝΙΝΑ η ΝΑΝΑ

Οπιες ξερει καποιες πληροφοριες για τν τοιχη του ας απαντησει.
( Το Νιολογιο του ειναι Ν.Π. 2443 Θα το επιβεβεοσο σιγουρα αυριο)

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε μου για τις πληροφορίες!

Υπάρχει ένα πρώην ΝΑΝΑ του 1965 στην Τανζανία και ένα πρώην ΝΙΝΑ ΙΙ του 1964 παροπλισμένο στην Καλαμαριά. Ίσως κάποιος άλλος ειδικός να μπορεί να δώσει περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωρισμενα παλια πορθμεια που χρειαζονται την βοηθεια του κ. Γιωργου για αναγνωριση. Παντως πολυ ειρηνικα...
Preveza.jpg

Καθε φορα που βλεπω φωτογραγια της Πρεβεζας, ακομη και των προσφατων χρονων, θυμαμαι τον Κωστα Καρυωτακη και την θλιψη του....

----------


## paragadi

Καλημέρα!!! Ίσως να μπορούσα να βοηθήσω και γω......  :Fat: 
Λλοιπόν στην παραπάνω φωτο από δεξιά προς τα αριστερα: 1) Πρέβεζα (νυν Παντάνασσα) 2) Νικόπολις ή ¶γιος χαράλαμπος 3) Νικόλαος Α (τώρα Ρίο -Αντίρριο) και 4) Νικόπολις ή ¶γιος Χαράλαμπος. Να σημειώσω ότι υπήρχει επίσης στο πορθμείο και το Θωμάς το οποίο για μένα αγνοείται η τύχη του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από δεξιά προς τα αριστερά: _ΠΡΕΒΕΖΑ_ (σημερινό ΠΑΝΤΑΝΑΣΣΑ), _ΝΙΚΟΠΟΛΙΣ_, _ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Α_ και _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Κ_ (σημερινό ΤΑΝΙΑ).

Η "τύχη" του _ΘΩΜΑΣ_ σαφώς και δεν αγνοείται. Έχει γραφτεί πολλές φορές, αλλά και στο πρώτο ποστ του παρόντος θέματος, ότι συνεχίζει να δουλεύει ως _LCT MUBARAK_ στη Τανζανία.

Παραμένει το ερώτημα αν  το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΣ_ είχε δουλέψει ποτέ στη Πρέβεζα. Πιθανότατα όχι.

----------


## kalypso

Ενημερώθηκε, απογευματινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Λευκάδας για βλάβη στον καταπέλτη Νο.2 της πλωτής γέφυρας “ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΥΡΑ” από την πλευρά της νήσου Λευκάδας.
Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή ενημερώνεται ότι η γέφυρα θα παραμείνει κλειστή  μέχρι την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης και της ασφαλούς ναυσιπλοΐας.
πηγή:  www.hcg.gr

----------


## kalypso

Από την Λιμενική Αρχή Λευκάδας ενημερώνεται ότι η πλωτή γέφυρα *“ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΥΡΑ” Ν.Π.26,* *η** οποία είχε υποστεί βλάβη στον καταπέλτη από την πλευρά της Λευκάδας την 01-11-2014**,* ευρίσκεται σε πλήρη λειτουργία και με αποκατάσταση δυνατότητας διέλευσης σκαφών.
πηγή: www.hcg.gr

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε την Πλωτή γέφυρα Αγία Μαύρα όταν στις 29/03/2012 την πέτυχα ανοικτά από τα Σελήνια και μετά με φόντο το Ικόνιο, όταν την έφερνε το P/K για να κάνει συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου.

ΠΛΩΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑΣ 33 29-03-2012.jpg ΠΛΩΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑΣ 36 29-03-2012.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στη θε ση της Αγιας Μαυρας πηγε καποιο αμφιδρομο?Θυμαμαι παλια ειχε παει το Σαλαμινια

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος Κώστα είχε πάει το Φανερωμένη. Το Σαλαμινία ήταν 74 μέτρα και το Φανερωμένη είναι 73 μέτρα. Είναι πλέον το μόνο που ταιριάζει στα μέτρα, τα άλλα είναι μεγαλύτερα.

----------


## SteliosK

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος Κώστα είχε πάει το Φανερωμένη. Το Σαλαμινία ήταν 74 μέτρα και το Φανερωμένη είναι 73 μέτρα. Είναι πλέον το μόνο που ταιριάζει στα μέτρα, τα άλλα είναι μεγαλύτερα.


Καλά θυμάσαι Παντελή, ήταν το 2012. Υπήρχε και είδηση:

*Ο/Γ “Φανερωμένη” για γέφυρα!!!!*

----------


## pantelis2009

Μιας και το ξεχάσαμε το θέμα....ας το ξανά θυμηθούμε. 
Όπως γράψαμε εδώ στα ποστ από 699-703 μετά τα ...προβλήματα που υπήρχαν, το P/K Θύελλα έδεσε τη γέφυρα Αγία Μαύρα και κατά τις 14.00 μ.μ ξεκίνησε να την παραδώσει στο P/K Έκτωρ που περίμενε στη Λυγιά έτσι ώστε μέσο Ισθμού για να τη φέρει στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα για τη συντήρηση του.
Στη θέση της έχει πάει το αμφίπλωρο Τελαμών ...όπως έχουμε γράψει εδώ
Ήδη έχει περάσει την ¶τοκο και με 6,5 μίλια πηγαίνει για το Ρίο. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.
Εδώ με το P/K Θύελλα να ξεκινά τη ρυμούλκηση και ένα ψαράδικο από πίσω να κάνει το ....τιμόνι.

ΠΛΩΤΗ-ΓΕΦΥΡΑ-ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑΣ-50-25-06-2016.jpg

----------


## meganisi

Όπως τα λες ειναι Παντελή... Κατα τις 5 περνούσε ανοιχτά απο το Φανάρι του Μεγανησίου... Έχω κ φωτο από το Τελαμών όταν περνούσε από το ίδιο σημείο,ανεβαίνοντας για Λευκάδα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να και μία ωραία φωτογραφία,

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2484609

από την ρυμούλκηση της πλωτής γέφυρας προς το Πέραμα από το ρυμουλκό ΕΚΤΩΡ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.....και να προσθέσουμε βέβαια ότι ήδη η πλωτή γέφυρα βρίσκεται τραβηγμένη έξω στο ναυπηγείο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ του Περάματος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη οι δουλειές στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα έχουν ξεκινήσει. Σήμερα το πρωί η υδροβολή στην γέφυρα Αγία Μαύρα προχωρούσε στο full, ενώ όπως βλέπετε η αντικατάσταση ελασμάτων έχει αρχίσει. Η γέφυρα με πρώτες εκτιμήσεις θα μείνει στο ναυπηγείο περίπου ένα μήνα. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΠΛΩΤΗ-ΓΕΦΥΡΑ-ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑΣ-52-30-06-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως είπε και ο Παντελής, η αντικατάσταση ελασμάτων στην _Π/Γ ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΥΡΑ_ προχωράει και μάλιστα σε μεγάλη έκταση, ειδικά από την πλευρά που βρίσκεται προς το ΣΤΥΡΑ ΝΤΑΙΜΟΝΤ η οποία είναι σχεδόν όλη ξυλωμένη.

IMG_0461.jpg__IMG_0477.jpg
_Πέραμα - 02/07/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Να πούμε ότι η πλωτή γέφυρα Αγία Μαύρα κατασκευάστηκε στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας το 1986 και αισίως σε λίγες μέρες κλείνει 30 χρόνια ζωή. 
Λόγο της πολύ καλής συντήρησης που γίνετε κάθε 4 χρόνια είναι σαν καινούργια. Να πούμε επίσης ότι το 2012 που είχε βγει στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου μπήκε και δεύτερο bow με μεγαλύτερη ισχύ (όχι για να γυρίζει πιο γρήγορα) ...αλλά για να υπάρχει εναλλακτική λύση σε περίπτωση που χαλάσει.
Οι υδραυλικές μπουκάλες πήγαν για συντήρηση, πολλές λαμαρίνες στους καταπέλτες αλλάχτηκαν, όπως και από την ίσαλο και ένα μέτρο επάνω αλλάχτηκαν όλες. Αύριο Παρασκευή θα γίνει η καθέλκυση της και αν τελειώσει και με τα χαρτιά της το Σάββατο το πρωί θα φύγει με το P/K Καραπιπέρης 16 για να πάει στην όμορφη Λευκάδα. Μάλλον την Δευτέρα θα φύγω και γω με τον αδελφό μου και τον ανιψιό μου να πάμε Λευκάδα και θα γυρίσουμε με το Τελαμών και τον Cpt. Σωτήρη.

ΠΛΩΤΗ-ΓΕΦΥΡΑ-ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑΣ-57-19-07-2016.jpg ΠΛΩΤΗ-ΓΕΦΥΡΑ-ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑΣ-59-19-07-2016.jpg

----------


## leo85

Καινούργια έγινε Παντελή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στην πλωτή γέφυρα Αγία Μαύρα εχθές το πρωί έκαναν δοκιμαστικά στα υδραυλικά και κατά τις 15.30 - 16.00 μ.μ έγινε η καθέλκυση της. 
Σήμερα αναμένετε να ξεκινήσει με το P/K Καραπιπέρης 16 το ταξίδι της για Λευκάδα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΠΛΩΤΗ-ΓΕΦΥΡΑ-ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑΣ-60-22-07-2016.jpg
Κάνοντας δοκιμαστικά στους καταπέλτες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σήμερα αναμένετε να ξεκινήσει με το P/K Καραπιπέρης 16 το ταξίδι της για Λευκάδα.


Και πράγματι, σήμερα το μεσημέρι η πλωτή γέφυρα παρελήφθη από τον μώλο του ναυπηγείου ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ από το ΚΑΡΑΠΙΠΕΡΗΣ 16 (με την συνδρομή του ΚΑΡΑΠΙΠΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ) για το ταξίδι επιστροφής στην Λευκάδα. Ήδη αυτήν την ώρα ρυμουλκό και ρυμουλκούμενο βρίσκονται στον ισθμό της Κορίνθου.

IMG_0269.jpg
_Πέραμα - 23/07/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλωτή γέφυρα Λευκάδας Αγία Μαύρα 23-07-2016 στις 14.00 μ.μ την ώρα που ρυμουλκούμενη από το Καραπιπέρης 16 περνά μπροστά από τη Λιμνιώνα - Σαλαμίνα (που έκανα μπάνιο) με κατεύθυνση τον Ισθμό. 
Πλέον έχει μπεί στα στενά της Λευκάδας για να πάει στη θέση της και να αποδεσμευτεί το Τελαμών. Σήμερα θα φύγω και γω ώστε να γυρίσω με τον Cpt. Σωτήρη και το υπέροχο πλήρωμα του.

ΠΛΩΤΗ-ΓΕΦΥΡΑ-ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑΣ-62-23-07-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε η Λιμενική Αρχή Λευκάδας μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, για τη δυσλειτουργία ανύψωσης του καταπέλτη της πλωτής γέφυρας ''ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΥΡΑ'' Ν.Π. 26, από την πλευρά της Αιτωλοκαρνανίας.
  Από το Λιμεναρχείο Λευκάδας απαγορεύτηκε η λειτουργία της γέφυρας για τη διέλευση των σκαφών, μέχρι την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης και προσκόμισης πιστοποιητικού αξιοπλοΐας από τον παρακολουθούντα την γέφυρα οργανισμό.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------

